# gases in stomach?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well my 3 week old fighting fish fry are behaving rather odd.
they lay around some of them up at the weeds and lay tiliting or compleatly on the side but they are not dead, in fact after a while they go darting off again in full speed. some of them ive seen having difficulties getting down to the bottom but then later after a while they got down with no problems, could it be that teyve eaten too much so they got gasses in their tummies?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I once had an angelfish which had its stomich fill sith some gas, the angel was stuck floating upside down for 3 days and died, the same thing also happend to a silver doller of mine, it recoverd and got back to normal.
unfortunatly I was unsure what caused this, it was many years ago, and I was just young.








to desiese forum


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

On fishing shows ive seen them use needles to let the gasses out after fighting a fish for a long time. Supposedly it doesnt hurt them.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

actully i am talking about natural gases









like that forms when food decomposes in the intestines after they have eaten lol.
and like farts u know lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes I got that - where is DonH???


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

that raises an interesting question. Do fish fart


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

some do, I remember waching a TV show which had some large reef fish which ate loads of rock and then farted loads


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fish in fact do fart. Mostly this includes the "physostomus" fish that have their swim bladders connected to their intestines (but fighting fish are not one of these..). Anyhow, I've heard of this before and have forgotten what causes this. I doubt it's "natural gas", more likely a problem with the swim bladder. Poor water quality or the wrong foods can cause this. A big water change may be in order.

I've heard that double-tailed bettas are prone to having dysfunctional swim bladders so you may have a genetic problem too. The best food remedy I've heard (if food is the problem) is daphnia. They can provide nutrition and clear the gut at the same time.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

So some do fart!


----------

